# SMOK Mag Grip - who has stock?



## TrifeDawg17 (16/12/18)

Does anyone know where I could get ahold of Mag Grip here in South Africa? It's been out for around two months so it should be available by now but I can't find it for sale anyone in SA

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (17/12/18)

just creating this thread for a post by @TrifeDawg17 which am going to copy into here
When done, it will appear above this one

hopefully vendors can help out

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (17/12/18)

Heres some pics

Reactions: Like 1


----------

